# Plea for reason in skin track setting



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

How many times have you struggled up an icy skin track that you personally set the week before? I have of late. 

So now that we are weeks into the drought I have to say as a community, Carbondale area at least, we suck at making skin tracks. Me included. I will make the caveat that my skins are a bit thread bare and new ones are on order but I the icy highways heading up marble, williams, etc are forcing me and others to make new tracks, which track up the little bit of powder we have left. 

Though when braking trail pushing hard feels good it is not as efficient as kicking it back a notch. This also allows you to follow the next day or ,if the "nice" weather continues to hold, the following week. 

I am going to think before I track. Less burn more turns.

Peter


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Yo Pete,

When it gets icy and my skins slip, it is time for a cramp-on. Or I just boot pack up the same trail I would skin on. If it's bullet proof no one should care. Also When we get to the bowls we do the same thing, hike up. Super fast and less exhausting than the skin up. just thoughts.........


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

good point.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I couldn't believe how difficult the skin up marble was yesterday. I did what bob stated and took the boards off and it was much easier.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

If the surface starts looking like this it's time for me to take the boards off. Ice rink...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...055702120103364023S500x500Q85.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Where was this picture taken? I got an idea but might be wrong


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Wayyy down south in Argentina. Some crazy wind down thar.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I was way off


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

People usually try to set skin trails too steep. I don't know what it is but it must be some sort of way to show what a stud you are - "Hey look at what a steep skin track I can set". If a trail is so steep that you struggle to keep traction you're wasting energy. Under most conditions I can climb with a fair degree of comfort about a 22-23 degree slope, but I think something less steep is more efficient. Personally, I like to set my tracks at a pitch you barely need heel lifts (10-15 deg) with a minimum of switchbacks if possible. Of course, terrain, trees, avalanche considerations often dictates less than ideal route finding, but at least that's the general idea.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome. No compassion for what the poor sweaty slob was feeling as he's breaking trail for you. Just make it better next time...will ya? Awesome.


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Boot Packing an established skin track? Get A Rope.

Thats the sentiment in the San Juans any way. But maybe we set better tracks and have more snow? Come on down.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Setting a skin track is an art . A good track has a flow that follows the natural terrain features for the most direct route with the most economic, efficient use of energy while effectively using terrain management to minimize exposure to dangerous terrain. Personally I like the steepest direct route that my skins will stick well to, with a minimum of switchbacks so I can get into a groove. But I also like the terrain that allows me to recover in between steeper sections and to conserve energy for the good part,the downhill, especially when doing multiple laps. Personal preferences, I guess. Skin tracks get blown out. That's just part of the game. Especially when I'm using the track that the young bucks put in on one of the more popular tours in the area, going straight up. It's gonna get slick. A couple of techniques that I use with difficult tracks are slapping the forward ski down until I feel it grab and then shifting my weight forward. If the ski shimmies at all, I know it's going to slip. I also like using half steps, then standing up straight on the forward motion allowing me to weight the ski more firmly and consistently on the bed surface. Sometimes I just flail :wink: Learning how to deal with switchbacks is perfected in experience. I use the same tricks plus I try to cut the radius of the kickback into smaller steps if I can. I also grab bushes, trees and whatever else can save my ass from lawn darting down the skin track.  Rejoice, for we have soft sticky skin tracks in our immediate future. Have fun and be safe out there, Peace


----------

